# Over bracing



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Any tips on how to get a wether to stop over pushing in the brace? State show is next week, and I can't get him to brake the habit


----------



## SLIMBOB (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm typically dealing with the reverse. We have 2 wethers now, 60 and 40 lbs. The bigger goat pushes like a champ. The smaller of the two is just...lazy. Not too much bothers him, he's just happy to be here. We work with him nearly every day to get him set up. A real challenge in the ring to get him looking right.


----------

